# mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-Gaming-Notebook mit Core i5-540M und HD 5650 [Anzeige]


----------



## Torsley (8. Mai 2010)

das ganze jetzt noch in einer 12-13 zoll version mit ähnlicher hardware und dann wirds schon hart für mich ihn mir nicht zu kaufen. ^.^


----------



## poiu (8. Mai 2010)

:kaffe:

na ja preislich so attraktiv ist das ganze nicht 

Acer Aspire 5740DG-434G64MN (LX.PRF02.102) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

mit i5 540 ab 939€ 

Acer Aspire 5740G-528G64BN (LX.PMB02.225) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. Mai 2010)

wer soll sowas den Kaufen ? 

die Preise sind ja reiner Wucher


----------



## gozx (8. Mai 2010)

Naja, nich so mein Fall die Dinger ^^.@PCGH das perfekte Notebook hätte:

Intel SU7300 CPU
Dedizierte Nvidia Grafik
Intel GMA Grafik für wenn man nicht spielt.
3g Modul integriert.
13" oder 15" Display (15"er dann mit BluRay Laufwerk)
mindestens 1 USB 3.0 Port

Aber naja bisher hab  ich meinen Traum noch nirgens gefunden....


----------

